# Excessive mouth water around new pup



## Bully lover (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello I didn't want to put this in the health section cause I don't see it being a health problem...I have a 7 year old and a 4 year old pit , both females and I just brought home a new pup on Monday also a female I'm not letting the pup interact until she gets all her shots but there has been 2 times now that the 7 year old has come nose to nose with the pup but she starts watering really bady at the mouth. She isn't foaming at all but just water . Now 4 years ago when I brought my 4 year old dog in she did not do the same thing , maybe because she was 3 at the time . I just don't know, any help would be appreciated


----------



## Nev Allen (Feb 17, 2010)

Salivating is a sign of stress. Take the introductions really slowly and make absolutely sure that nothing bad happens when she is so stressed as it will imprint negatively and you may end up with a fearfull dog.


----------



## Bully lover (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank u very much . I will keep a close eye on her


----------



## Mieya (Jun 22, 2012)

Agreed with Nev! Dogs will drool for very few reasons, Short term intense stress (Like really wanting to bite something puppy shaped), illness, food anticipation and nausea. From introducing young replacement pups to older working dogs I've noticed that some dogs, usually the higher ups in the pack, will drool excessively and sometimes even foam at the mouth. The only thing all these dogs had in common was that they were NOT happy to see a puppy. Some of these dogs butted heads with the puppy for the rest of their lives but most of them got over it when they saw their lives weren't changing in the least. Make sure they are always supervised if your dog is reacting this way, the puppy could be hurt.


----------

